# Circuito para cargar dispositivos USB usando una batería como fuente



## caos.gsm (Oct 30, 2009)

El proyecto nombre lo dice todo. Se trata de un dispositivo que se cargará cosas como Ipod, PDA, otros otros dispositivos que se conecta a un puerto USB para cargar. 








Paso 1 Suministros 
Las piezas que se necesitan para este proyecto están todos en la segunda imagen. 

Componentes: 

LM or MC 7805 +5VDC Regulador de Voltaje O LM MC 7805 +5 VDC 
Tipo-A Hembra puerto USB 
100 UF condensadores electrolíticos 
0.1 UF Capacitor Condensador 0,1 UF (cualquier tipo) 
150-160 ohm 
150-160 ohmios Resistencia (opcional) 
Bateria de 9V clip 
2.2V 20mA LED color de su preferencia (opcional) 
No impresas placa de circuitos 
ON / OFF (opcional) 






El paso 2 (modo simple) 
La siguiente imagen muestra el PCB preparado antes de poner en los componentes necesarios. 

¿Cuál es su futuro en la parte inferior de una placa de circuitos impresos con la lámina de cobre hacia arriba. La línea gris representa la ubicación en la que el corte se debe hacer, y el negro puntos son los lugares donde se han de agujeros perforados.







Paso 3 de los componentes Attching 
Watch the polarity when putting in the components. Mira la polaridad si se pone en los componentes. For some models of iPod, when you plug them into this type of charger, the charging screen will not appear, but do not worry, the iPod is still being charged. Para algunos modelos de iPod, al enchufarlos en este tipo de cargador, la pantalla de carga no aparecerá, pero no te preocupes, el iPod sigue siendo cargado. 

* ANTES de conectar el iPod a este cargador, el cargador de la prueba de salida utilizando un multímetro. Conexión a la batería de 9 voltios y medir la tensión de salida, se debe-entre 4,8 voltios a 5,2 voltios. 

* Si el color negro viene a la luz cuando se conecte el iPod en el cargador, significa que el cargador está funcionando correctamente, y si el color negro no viene la luz después de 3 segundos, eliminar el iPod del cargador de inmediato, y vuelva a su cargador De cortocircuito o polaridad incorrecta. 






El paso 4 bordo de Circuito Impreso 
La primera foto es el circuito que debe estar grabado en el PCB, la segunda imagen muestra donde todo debería ir. 

* Si mirando a un lado con la lámina de cobre, de modo de ver la polaridad si se pone en los componentes. 










El paso 5 de Circuito Impreso con LED 
Este diseño incorpora un LED que se ilumina cuando se enciende el dispositivo









Paso 6 Hecho! 
hora que ha terminado la construcción de su propio cargador USB, lo único que queda por hacer es ponerlo en una bonita caja muéstresela a sus amigos!


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 30, 2009)

Me interesa y es interesante, si no es mucho pedir, ¿¿podrías poner el esquema-diagrama del circuito??, a parte de dar algo mas de información, como que tal funciona.


----------



## saiwor (Oct 30, 2009)

Ya trate es tema un poco mas complejo de mi ,,, el cargador portatil lo sacaree el diagrama en los proximos dias...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-portatil-mp3-26066/

Pero el tuyo es algo mas practico de armar para los principiantes bien...
supongo que es asi tu diagrama el "C2" es 0.1uf me confundi al ponerlo de valor.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Oct 30, 2009)

Este cargador no agota muy rapido la bateria?? en micaso quiero alimentar una calculadora grafica con unas baterias de li-ion y regular la salida a 5v, y evitarme un adaptador a la linea de 110v por eso de los picos

gracias


----------



## saiwor (Oct 30, 2009)

yo tambien veo ese problema, tengo una bateria de 6v/1.2A,,, le pondre un regulador 78L05 en forma de transistor, eso creo que abasterera para una hora... Cargador portatil para MP3


----------



## washimosfet (Mar 7, 2010)

Interesante el proyecto y parce que te lo plaguiaron o no se pero mira acá lo encontré...





```
http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/1009989/Complementos-Caceros-por-Usb,-Lamparas,Ventiladores,Sobres,C.html
```


----------



## Miguel8 (Mar 8, 2010)

Unas preguntas:
-Es una bateria o una pila? Quantas veces se puede cargar con ella.
-Para que sirven los condensadores en ese circuito?
-Quando una bateria de qualquier tipo (de movil, camara fotografica, bateria de coche...etc) esta cargada, sigue conduciendo la corriente o deja de circular.


----------



## fascape (Feb 11, 2011)

buen proyecto lo probe y anduvo de primera
pero en vez de pilas o bateria le puse placa soalr y anduvo del 10 asi que gracias



Miguel8 dijo:


> Unas preguntas:
> -Es una bateria o una pila? Quantas veces se puede cargar con ella.
> -Para que sirven los condensadores en ese circuito?
> -Quando una bateria de qualquier tipo (de movil, camara fotografica, bateria de coche...etc) esta cargada, sigue conduciendo la corriente o deja de circular.




respecto a las preguntas
pues es una bateria de 9 voltios
pueden ser mas uan de 12 no problema todo depende de cuando soporte el regulador de voltaje (la vez en datasheet)
lo de los condensadores no lo tengo tan claro aun soy un tanto ignorante
y si la bateria una vez cargada deberia de dejar de cargar, pues la mision del regulador de voltaje es regular y evitar descargas y SOBRECARGAS
asi que todo bien


----------



## Scooter (Feb 11, 2011)

Los condensadores en este circuito sirven para tirar el dinero
Usar una pila de 9 ó 12V para aprovechar 5 sirve para lo  mismo; tirar dinero
Normalmente la batería y/o el dispositivo deja de cargar cuando se "llena"


----------



## fascape (Feb 11, 2011)

Miguel8 dijo:


> Unas preguntas:
> -Es una bateria o una pila? Quantas veces se puede cargar con ella.
> -Para que sirven los condensadores en ese circuito?
> -Quando una bateria de qualquier tipo (de movil, camara fotografica, bateria de coche...etc) esta cargada, sigue conduciendo la corriente o deja de circular.




respecto a las preguntas
pues es una bateria de 9 voltios
pueden ser mas uan de 12 no problema todo depende de cuando soporte el regulador de voltaje (la vez en datasheet)
lo de los condensadores no lo tengo tan claro aun soy un tanto ignorante
y si la bateria una vez cargada deberia de dejar de cargar, pues la mision del regulador de voltaje es regular y evitar descargas y SOBRECARGAS
asi que todo bien

hola men como estas
antes de todo quiero dar las gracias ya que el circuito que montaste para cargador de baterias anduvo de lo mejor

pero ahora tengo uan pregunta
si bien usaste un regulador de voltaje para 5 voltios
y yo la unika modificacion que le hize fue en vez de usar bateria de 9 voltiso
use paneles solares, pues me puse a pensar
sera posible usar panales solares para cargar una bateria de 12 voltios y de 4.5Ah mmm
asi que te queria preugntar se peude usar el mismo principio pero en vez de usar un regulador de5 voltios
usar uno de 14 voltios o que tenga un valor cercano 
conoces alguno que de esa regulacion?


----------



## nanci510 (Feb 18, 2011)

Disculpen este circuito cargaria un celular si le pongo 2 pilas AA para que me de 3v esque necesito cargar un clular con esas dos pilas para un proyecto


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Sep 13, 2011)

hola me podrias ayudar, quiero hacer un circuito que cargue una bateria de celular, a traves del puerto USB ... osea quiero ver si puedo hacer un circuito que tome los 5 voltios del puerto USB y los adapte en tensión o corriente dependiendo de la bateria del celular a cargar, masomenos me enteindes, xfa ayuda ^^

Puerto USB (5V) => Circuito para Cargar => BAteria cargandose con X voltage d carga-



nanci510 dijo:


> Disculpen este circuito cargaria un celular si le pongo 2 pilas AA para que me de 3v esque necesito cargar un clular con esas dos pilas para un proyecto



no creo q puedas a no ser que usesun circuito chopper DC a DC , porque con 3 voltios (2 pilas AA) no es posible cargar 3.7 Voltios de la Bateria, mejor usa 3 pilas AA



fascape dijo:


> respecto a las preguntas
> pues es una bateria de 9 voltios
> pueden ser mas uan de 12 no problema todo depende de cuando soporte el regulador de voltaje (la vez en datasheet)
> lo de los condensadores no lo tengo tan claro aun soy un tanto ignorante
> ...



hola, mira mas facil usa el LM317 y ajustas a 14 voltios o el voltage que quieras fijar, Salu2


----------



## tukisao (Sep 20, 2011)

Hola que tal ando buscando  un cargador de bateria para un destornillador electrico que me lo vendieron barato porque no tenia cargador....asi que  alguein me puede dar una circuito ....la bateria  es de 9v. 
  muchas gracias.....


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2011)

tukisao dijo:


> Hola que tal ando buscando  un cargador de bateria para un destornillador electrico que me lo vendieron barato porque no tenia cargador....asi que  alguein me puede dar una circuito ....la bateria  es de 9v.
> muchas gracias.....



Pues el sistema propuesto en este hilo no es el adecuado; gastarás una fortuna en pilas.
Busca en la sección de fuentes de alimentación.


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Sep 20, 2011)

tukisao dijo:


> Hola que tal ando buscando  un cargador de bateria para un destornillador electrico que me lo vendieron barato porque no tenia cargador....asi que  alguein me puede dar una circuito ....la bateria  es de 9v.
> muchas gracias.....



lo mejor q puedes hacer es usar una fuente de 9 voltios, pero si uqiere shacer un cargador para la bateria, debes fijarte bien de cuantos mAh es, yo estba buscando uno para una bateria de celular pero no encontre un diagrama xq no busuq mucho, pero hize un cargador ... mediante un limitador de corriente.. tu podiras hacer lo mismo... haz un limitador de corriente a 40% maximo  del valor en mAH y con un voltaje tope de 11 voltios, de seguro te servirá para cargarlo....


----------



## smaumendez (Feb 18, 2012)

Perdí mi cargador para mp3 como el de la imagen 1 y me puse a armar uno con piezas que tengo de otros dispositivos. De otro cargador similar que me prestaron, medí el voltaje de salida en el conector mini usb B y este es el esquema (fig 2). Se puede adaptar de cualquier fuente que entregue 5VDC y no necesita resistencias ni otras cosas, solo el conector macho, cutter pelarlo y cautin para modificar la conexion.

Aclaro: me sirvio para reproductores como el de la imagen, no es Ipod. Como no tengo Ipod no se si le sirva.


----------



## maezca (May 4, 2012)

yo lo hice hace un tiempo a la simplre, sin capacitores ni nada solo un led. Funciona bien pero la bateria no me dura mucho, igual uso las eveready que no son tam buenas como las duracell


----------



## W4R10CK (May 11, 2012)

hey tio tu cres que tu circuito me sirva para recargar una pila de 9v Ni-HM??


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Jun 14, 2012)

Buenas gente.. estoy con esto del cargador.. por ahora no voy teniendo casi ninguna dificultad, queria preguntarles:

cuando termine el cargador.. tengo que hacer algo mas (testear algo, etc) o simplemente lo enchufo? 

gracias..


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Jun 14, 2012)

LucioBarbieri dijo:


> Buenas gente.. estoy con esto del cargador.. por ahora no voy teniendo casi ninguna dificultad, queria preguntarles:
> 
> cuando termine el cargador.. tengo que hacer algo mas (testear algo, etc) o simplemente lo enchufo?
> 
> gracias..



no entendí tu pregunta pero te refieres a cuando termine de cargar la batería? ps l oque debes testiar es cuanta corriente esta absorbiendo la batería en cuestión, ya que con eso determinaras si ya esta cargada o no..salu2 si me podrías explicar mas tu pregunta que no la entendí jeje


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Jun 15, 2012)

Lo que yo me referia era que si luego de que yo arme todo el circuito.. tengo que testear algo como para asegurarme que mi celular no corra riesgos.. que reciva una sobrecarga o lo que sea.. 

gracias igual


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Jun 15, 2012)

bueno ahora que lo pienso no se que circuito estés haciendo o si esta haciendo un cable enchufar a tu batería desde alguna fuente de 5V  ... bueno por lo general cuando armes algo se prueba a no ser que estés contra el tiempo como yo ahora , bueno prueba el voltaje que te entrega y somételo a una carga y fíjate el voltaje que tiene y la corriente que te entrega no sea excesiva, otra cosa umm tu quieres conectar el cargador a un celular o solo quieres cargar la batería con un circuito?..de cuanto Voltios es la batería y mA ? saludos..buenos días aquí es de mañanita :3


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Jun 15, 2012)

X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii dijo:


> no entendí tu pregunta pero te refieres a cuando termine de cargar la batería? ps l oque debes testiar es cuanta corriente esta absorbiendo la batería en cuestión, ya que con eso determinaras si ya esta cargada o no..salu2 si me podrías explicar mas tu pregunta que no la entendí jeje



a lo que yo me referia si luego de armar todo el ciercuito.. tengo que testear algo o simplemente enchufo el cel para que comience a cargarse? yo no quiero quemar nada.. 

gracias igual



disculpa.. pense que no se habia mandado y mande otro mensaje jiji disculpen..


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Jun 16, 2012)

Como estarian conectadas las patas del transistor? cual es la base? cual el emisor? cual el conductor? gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jun 17, 2012)

¿Que transistor? Es un regulador de tensión.
Además los terminales sería base, emisor y colector


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Jun 17, 2012)

eso.. es verdad.. como estan conectados?


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Jun 17, 2012)

creo q todos se han salido del tema o mas bien creo que yo porque cada ves entiendo menos
podrían explicar de nuevo la pregunta y sus dudas..si quieren usar transistor hay una forma de saber cual es base o emisor o colector sin ver el datasheet, si usan un regulador de voltaje si hay que usar el datasheet ... porfa si no fuera mucha molestia alguien que aclare esto jeje ^.^!


----------



## jorge escobar (Jul 17, 2012)

el circuito funcionaria sin los condensadores?? que funcion cumplen en el circuito??


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2012)

jorge escobar dijo:


> el circuito funcionaria sin los condensadores?? que funcion cumplen en el circuito??


Hacer bulto; es todo continua.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 17, 2012)

La idea del capacitor en este caso es filtrar la alterna lo máximo posible y hacer que el ripple disminuya.

Ahora... ¿tiene sentido filtrar la alterna de una batería? 

*NO*, no hay nada más estable (en términos de ripple) que la continua suministrada por una batería.


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 12, 2012)

gente, tengan cuidado que las ultimas fotos de los circuitos estan mal.. si conectas asi el 7805 lo quemas.. les dejo como seria el circuito con el led incluido. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 77599

Por cierto.. yo lo hice y me funciono barbaro.. lo unico malo es que la batt de 9v dura una sola carga  .. igual estoy ahorrando para una batt de 9v recargable


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2012)

Seguirás tirando el 40% de la energía + lo que consume el led
Los condensadores siguen sobrando


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 13, 2012)

Significa que si yo saco los condensadores la batt me durara mas?


----------



## analogico (Ago 13, 2012)

LucioBarbieri dijo:


> Significa que si yo saco los condensadores la batt me durara mas?



no

pero quita el led  y la batería  durara mas

y deja  el condensador del lado de la batería
para que filtre las posibles micro interrupciones   de cuando se mueve la bateria
por que la batería no esta soldada


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 13, 2012)

Aaahh muchas gracias por el aporte..


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Ago 13, 2012)

usen una fuente conmutada asi no desperdician tanta energia , hagan omo io io uso una bateria de 6 VOltios C; asi q la regulo a 5 como si uera un USB PORT q los suministra i listo no desperdicio energia y me dura varias cargadas ;3
*Bateria Seca 6V 4AH


----------



## juanyaudat (Ago 27, 2012)

esta bueno el cargador! pero te puedo recomendar algo?? yo le haría una modificación, en las patitas del usb que corresponden a +D y -D podrias hacer dos divisores resistivos uno para que en D+ den 2.5V y el otro para que en D- de 2V , con resistencias de altos valores (arriba de 100K) con esa modificacion podrias cargar cualquier cosa que se cargue por usb, y tambien si en vez de la bateria lo conectas al encendedor del auto, tenes un cargador para el auto je  saludos!!


----------



## X1un1Mundo1Mejor1wii (Ago 30, 2012)

juanyaudat dijo:


> esta bueno el cargador! pero te puedo recomendar algo?? yo le haría una modificación, en las patitas del usb que corresponden a +D y -D podrias hacer dos divisores resistivos uno para que en D+ den 2.5V y el otro para que en D- de 2V , con resistencias de altos valores (arriba de 100K) con esa modificacion podrias cargar cualquier cosa que se cargue por usb, y tambien si en vez de la bateria lo conectas al encendedor del auto, tenes un cargador para el auto je  saludos!!



emm no en*T*endi lo q*UE* dijiste ..para q*UE* las resistencias? 
las señales D+ D- no son de datos eso no se toca si quieres solo usar como fuente de alimentación


----------



## juanyaudat (Ago 30, 2012)

eso que yo digo es para que esas patas, la de +D y -D no queden al aire, hay algunos dispositivos que si no tienen esas patas a las tensiones que yo digo no funcionan, por ejemplo mi ipod, por eso lo decia, aqui pongo una foto de como es lo que yo digo


----------



## edu dj (Mar 3, 2015)

Quisiera preguntarles como puedo hacer una cargador para el celular que tenga una entrada usb para cargarla y otro usb de salida para cargar el telefono...
En lo posible me gustaria ponerle un medidor de carga con 4 leds...
Tengo 2 baterias como las que voy a mostrar a continuacion mas abajo...
Ver el archivo adjunto 126046
No se como hacer el diseño ya que voy a tratar de dibujar el circuito lo mas compacto posible...
Desde ya les agradesco ya que quisiera utilizar esas baterias que tan util me pueden ser cuando no hay luz...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2015)

Lo que queres hacer ya esta comercialmente disponible y vale menos que lo que vas a gastar en intentar armarlo.
De todas formas hay que diseñar un cargador apropiado al tipo de bateria que vas a usar.... como para ir empezando.


----------



## edu dj (Mar 7, 2015)

Pasa que esas baterias eran de 2 cargadores portatiles (power bank con una supuesta carga de 3000 mah) que de un momento a otro dejaron de funcionar....

Esta mas q*ue* claro q*ue* sus circuitos se dañaron...
La idea es cargar celulares con cualquier tipo de baterias...

Mi idea es fabricar un circuito lo mas parecido al q*ue* ya tenia y a eso me refiero a lo funcional; que tenga la funcion de cargar las baterias sin ni*n*gun riesgo, aunque sea un led el cual indique que esta cargando y por deduccion propia, un elevador simple de voltaje de 3,7 V ( que es lo que tiene cada bateria) a 5 V en la salida...
Aclaro q*ue* quiero usar las baterias en paralelo, o*_*sea, que va a ser una sola bateria de 3.7 v 3200 mah...


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 12, 2015)

Una preguntota

En este caso que o quien controla la corriente de carga, es decir cuando la batería ha llegado al 100% de su carga, como se hace la desconexion automática?, para que deje de suministrar energía electrica


----------



## Yónixon (Jun 12, 2015)

Eduardinhi dijo:


> Una preguntota
> 
> En este caso que o quien controla la corriente de carga, es decir cuando la batería ha llegado al 100% de su carga, como se hace la desconexion automática?, para que deje de suministrar energía electrica


Qué tal *Eduardinhi*.

El dispositivo (celular, tablet, mp3, etc) que se está cargando tiene (o al menos debe tener) internamente un circuito controlador de carga, éste es el que determina cuando se inicia y detiene la carga.

Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 15, 2015)

Yónixon dijo:


> Qué tal *Eduardinhi*.
> 
> El dispositivo (celular, tablet, mp3, etc) que se está cargando tiene (o al menos debe tener) internamente un circuito controlador de carga, éste es el que determina cuando se inicia y detiene la carga.
> 
> Un saludo.



Muy bien, según leyendo bibliográfica, un cargador de baterías se define como un dispositivo que convierte la energía AC a DC y que ademas tiene un circuito controlador de la carga
eso era en el caso de cargadores antiguos.

Pero que pasa con los cargadores actuales de USB, para ipod, iphone, etc.
Tienen el circuito que controla la carga dentro del cargador o dentro del ipod, iphone etc.
Y aun se pueden seguir llamando cargadores de baterías o solo eliminadores?

Gracias, saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 15, 2015)

De hecho en muchos casos el cargador en si está dentro de la batería.
En realidad lo que solemos llamar cargadores son alimentadores o fuentes de alimentación.


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 15, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> De hecho en muchos casos el cargador en si está dentro de la batería.
> En realidad lo que solemos llamar cargadores son alimentadores o fuentes de alimentación.



ok, entonces técnicamente ¿como se podría definir a un cargador de baterías y un alimentador o fuente de alimentación?
Y ¿cual es la diferencia entre cada uno?

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jun 15, 2015)

¿Es pregunta o afirmación?
No lo entiendo.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 15, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Es pregunta o afirmación?
> No lo entiendo.



Por el contexto, pregunta.

Por la falta de signos de puntuación........


----------



## Yónixon (Jun 15, 2015)

Eduardinhi dijo:


> ok, entonces técnicamente ¿como se podría definir a un cargador de baterías y un alimentador o fuente de alimentación?
> Y ¿cual es la diferencia entre cada uno?
> 
> Gracias


Qué tal *Eduardinhi*.

Interesante pregunta....
Yo los definiría como sigue:

*Fuente de poder/alimentación:* Dispositivo capaz de proporcionar corriente eléctrica dentro de parámetros específicos de tensión y amperaje, ya sea AC o DC.  
*Cargador de batería:* "_Es un aparato que permite recargar baterías o acumuladores_". En este incluiría la fuente de poder y el control de carga dentro del gabinete, tal como mencionó. Aquí sólo aplicaría en DC.
Ejemplos podrían ser cargadores de baterías de plomo, o pilas AA, AAA, etc.
Lo que menciona el compañero *Scooter* es verdad:


> En realidad lo que solemos llamar cargadores son alimentadores o fuentes de alimentación.



Ahora respondiendo a esto:


Eduardinhi dijo:


> Pero que pasa con los cargadores actuales de USB, para ipod, iphone, etc.
> Tienen el circuito que controla la carga dentro del cargador o dentro del ipod, iphone etc.
> Y aun se pueden seguir llamando cargadores de baterías o solo eliminadores?


Como mencioné en un post arriba, en el caso de pilas de litio de los *dispositivos actuales, dentro del mismo dispositivo se encuentra el controlador de carga*, y el de descarga/proteccción integrado en la celda de litio.
Por lo que el "cargador" de este tipo de dispositivos es una fuente de alimentación. Símplemente les llamamos así por comodidad, costumbre o como quieran decirle.
*No me veo yo mismo diciendo "Pásame la fuente de alimentación de mi celular, por favor".* 

Dentro del "cargador" (fuente de alimentación) usado en las tablets, celulares, ipods, mp3, etc. únicamente encontramos electrónica dedicada al tratamiento y regulación de la energía entregada, así como sus respectivas protecciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 16, 2015)

Yónixon dijo:


> Qué tal *Eduardinhi*.
> 
> Interesante pregunta....
> Yo los definiría como sigue:
> ...



Exactamente , concuerdo 100% contigo, creo que estamos en el mismo canal 

El problema aquí es, un técnico nos dijo que el "cargador" USB tiene 4 pines, dos de ellos (pin 1 y 4) sirven para transmitir la energía eléctrica, y los otros dos (pin 2 y 3) son para controlar la carga de la batería. Que DEBE de haber un voltaje de 2.5 a 2.8 volts en estos pines (pin 2 y 3) para que el dispositivo (ipod, tablet, etc.) detecte que se va a inicializar la carga.
De hecho eh medido en varios "cargadores" el voltaje en estos pines, en algunos modelos si hay voltaje en los pines 2 y 3, y en otros modelos no hay; sin embargo todos cargan la batería del dispositivo.
Aquí es donde surge mi duda, este voltaje entre los pines 2 y 3 ¿Es el voltaje de control?, o ¿Con que argumentos se puede desmentir lo dicho por esta persona?, ya que buscando información en libros no hay información de los "cargadores USB", sino solo de cargadores para baterías de coche, de zinc, etc.

De igual forma, si puedo conseguir un diagrama esquemático lo subiré para analizarlo.

Gracias, saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 16, 2015)

Eduardinhi dijo:


> Aquí es donde surge mi duda, este voltaje entre los pines 2 y 3 ¿Es el voltaje de control?, o ¿Con que argumentos se puede desmentir lo dicho por esta persona?, ya que buscando información en libros no hay información de los "cargadores USB", sino solo de cargadores para baterías de coche, de zinc, etc.
> )



Es que en realidad, esos otros pines, *son de datos.*
El bus USB es eso(un bus de datos).


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 16, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Es que en realidad, esos otros pines, *son de datos.*
> El bus USB es eso(un bus de datos).



Exacto!, según yo e información de internet, esos dos pines son para transmitir datos informáticos, señales digitales. Mas no para controlar la carga de la batería.

¿Conocen bibliográfica técnica o alguna Norma para puertos USB?, Algo que aclare la situacion.

Gracias, saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 16, 2015)

Eduardinhi dijo:


> Exacto!, según yo e información de internet, esos dos pines son para transmitir datos informáticos, señales digitales. Mas no para controlar la carga de la batería.
> 
> ¿Conocen bibliográfica técnica o alguna Norma para puertos USB?, Algo que aclare la situacion.
> 
> Gracias, saludos



Te dejo una captura parcial de algunos datos,(ojo que corresponden al antiguo USB1.0) y el enlace a la página de la que hace ya muchos años bajé esto.



http://www.hardwarebook.info/


----------



## Yónixon (Jun 17, 2015)

Interesante tema este. 

*Comentaré mis experiencias y conocimientos con respecto a cargas USB:*

*El voltaje en los pines 2 y 3 del USB:* Tal como comentó el compañero *p p p*, el USB es un puerto de comunicaciones y es normal que haya una tensión es sus pines. No ahondaré más allá porque es extenso (y no me sé todo ). No es un voltaje de control en sí.

Apple, con la aparición de dispositivos iPod y iPhone, introdujo en los cargadores de pared un voltaje (ya ven que a Apple le gusta usar sus propios conectores y cosas para hacerse "exclusivos"). Este voltaje no es una señal digital o de comunicación, es un voltaje tal cual (hablando de un cargador).
*¿El por qué de esto?* Símplemente para que con tu dispositivo Apple te veas obligado a usar cargadores originales de la marca (seguridad para el usuario o mercadotecnia? ), ya que si no existe el voltaje en pines 2 y 3 el dispositivo Apple no cargará; esto obliga a usar un cargador original o un puerto USB convencional.
*¿Cómo funciona?* A grandes rasgos, el mismo controlador de carga dentro del dispositivo sensa dichos pines, efectuando la correspondiente conexión/desconexión del proceso de carga.
Lo anterior refiriéndome a dispositivos "manzanita". Ahora me preguntarán "¿y android y otros?"

*Android, WindowsPhone, MP3, etc:*

En el caso de los MP3 y dispositivos pequeños, generalmente no se toma en cuenta el voltaje en pines 2 y 3, con que se alimenten los pines 1 y 4 (+ y -) se inicia el proceso de carga; la cosa cambia un poco en dispositivos más grandes en cuanto a requerimientos energéticos (celulares, tablets, etc).
*Android, WinPhone, etc:* (Tablets, Celulares, etc) Aquí el voltaje en los pines 2 y 3 sirve para una función: Carga Rápida y Carga Lenta
1- *Carga Lenta:* Al existir voltaje en los pines 2 y 3, el controlador de carga interno en el dispositivo identifica que se ha conectado el dispositivo a un puerto USB (aunque en realidad no sea un puerto USB de computadora). Por lo tanto la corriente máxima que podrá tomar del puerto USB será de máximo 500mA (tal como dice el protocolo USB).
De ahí que observemos que "tarda más en cargar" cuando conectamos nuestro celular a un USB de computadora.

2- *Carga Rápida:* si no existe voltaje en los pines 2 y 3, el controlador de carga interno en el dispositivo identifica que se ha conectado el dispositivo a un cargador de pared de alta potencia y podrá tomar del mismo más de 500mA (600mA, 1A, 1.5A, etc).
Por eso decimos "mejor usaré el cargador de pared, es más rápido".
Ojo que las corrientes máximas en Carga Lenta y Rápida viene controladas exclusivamente por el módulo de control de carga del dispositivo que se esté recargando. Los voltajes en los pines 2 y 3 sólo son 'banderas' para el módulo (aparte de la comunicación USB de datos normal, claro está).

Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 18, 2015)

Exacto, pienso lo mismo que el compañero Yónixon.

Esto ocurre para los adaptadores USB para los dispositivos que tienen una batería de iones de litio o polímeros de litio, que son los dispositivos mas actuales. Por lo tanto técnicamente estos dispositivos (adaptadores USB) NO son cargadores de baterías.

Ahora queda la duda, ¿Cuales SI son cargadores de baterías?
Me queda claro que un cargador de baterías DEBE tener un circuito para controlar la corriente de carga, para desconectar la batería cuando ha llegado al 100% de su carga, para protegerla etc. Pero eso sucede solo con las baterías de tecnología mas antigua (plomo, zinc, etc.), incluso el voltaje de salida del cargador va dirigido directamente a las terminales de la batería (caso contrario en las baterías de litio, que el voltaje llega al circuito de control del dispositivo y lo reduce de 5V a 3.6V aprox.).

Entonces mi pregunta es, ¿Saben algo a cerca de estos cargadores para tecnología mas antigua (plomo, zinc, etc.)?, y de igual forma ¿Como monitoreaban la carga de la batería?, si solo a la salida el cargador tiene 2 cables, que son el +5V.

Gracias, Saludos compañeros


----------



## Yónixon (Jun 18, 2015)

Eduardinhi dijo:


> [...] Esto ocurre para los adaptadores USB para los dispositivos que tienen una batería de iones de litio o polímeros de litio, que son los dispositivos mas actuales. Por lo tanto técnicamente estos dispositivos (adaptadores USB) NO son cargadores de baterías[...]


 Se podría decir que la conclusión es correcta, lo que conectamos a la toma eléctrica es una fuente de poder con salida USB.


Eduardinhi dijo:


> [...] Ahora queda la duda, ¿Cuales SI son cargadores de baterías?
> Me queda claro que un cargador de baterías DEBE tener un circuito para controlar la corriente de carga, para desconectar la batería cuando ha llegado al 100% de su carga, para protegerla etc. Pero eso sucede solo con las baterías de tecnología mas antigua (plomo, zinc, etc.)[..]


No necesariamente tenemos que hablar de tecnologías antiguas en cuanto al término "cargador". *Existen cargadores para celdas de Litio; SI, CARGADORES* según la definición que dimos anteriormente.
Pondré unos ejemplos gráficos:






Cargador de pared para pilas 18650 de Litio.




Cargadores universales para pilas de celular.​


Eduardinhi dijo:


> [...] Entonces mi pregunta es, ¿Saben algo a cerca de estos cargadores para tecnología mas antigua (plomo, zinc, etc.)?...


En internet (y seguro en el foro) hay bastante información al respecto acerca de estas tecnologías de almacenamiento de energía. Cada una tien sus parámetros de carga.
Sabiendo cómo opera cada celda se puede tener más idea de qué buscar (o diseñar). 


Eduardinhi dijo:


> [...]¿Como monitoreaban la carga de la batería?, si solo a la salida el cargador tiene 2 cables, que son el +5V.


Con los parámetros de tensión y corriente que especifica cada tecnología. Éstas son monitoreadas por el control de carga, por eso no se requiere más alla de "dos cables".

Un saludo.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 18, 2015)

En los celulares , tablets, ipod el control de inicio y fin de carga ademas del nivel instantáneo forman parte del circuito mismo. por eso los cargadores son solo una fuente de tensión constante, pueden ser los 5 voltios que se pueden extraer desde a misma pc mediante el cable usb tomando los 2 terminales extremos del cable, también puede servir una batería de coche de 12 voltios a través de un lm 7805 para tener los 5 voltios regulados


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 2, 2015)

Si preguntan al ingeniero Google siempre terminan en la misma página:
https://learn.adafruit.com/minty-boost/icharging


D-|D+|Carga
2.0 V|2.75 V|2 A
2.8 V|2.0 V|1 A
2.6 V|2.1 V|?
2.75 V|2.0 V|900 mA
2.0 V|2.0 V|500 mA
Válido para dispositivos iAlgo.

Pero, existe otro grupo donde la tensión es la misma, tanto en D-, como en D+, porque están en corto:


Tensión|Carga
1.2 V|?
3.4 V|?
Me parece  que este tema es mejor llevarlo a la Wiki, porque no tengo todos los datos, y cada uno puede aportar los datos de su cargador


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jul 6, 2015)

Nilfred dijo:


> Válido para dispositivos iAlgo.
> 
> ... cada uno puede aportar los datos de su cargador



Yo he probado con diferentes dispositivos, de otra marca diferente a la de Apple. Desconecte el voltaje de D+ y D-, y si carga normalmente, por lo tanto concluyo que este voltaje en los pines D+ y D- es solo una "llave" para algunos dispositivos.

Ahora me queda la duda, ¿Cual es el nombre oficial de esta "llave"?

Saludos


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jul 7, 2015)

Hola, tengo dos dispositivos.
Ambos a la salida tienen 5V
Uno tiene +2.8v en D+ y 2.5 en D-

El otro tiene cortocircuitado D+ y D-, al inicio el voltaje en estos pines es 0V, pero cuando conecto algo el voltaje es de 3V. Y ambos cargan a un iPhone

¿Porque pasa esto?, anexo la imagen de ambos

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 7, 2015)

Te faltó especificar de cuantos A son los cargadores.
Apple se adelantó a la especificación USB, e hizo unos cargadores con esas llaves, como se le canta sin documentar ni publicar.

La especificación USB solo dice que hay que cortocircuitar esos pines y nada más.
Pero, Samsung los cortocircuita y les da una tensión para señalar un límite de corriente.

Tengo entendido que los Apple más nuevos, ya se ajustan la la especificación USB.


----------

